# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Mother of Thyme?

## Hypnofrog

Does anyone use this plant? I feel like I've seen it in a couple stray tanks but can't find much information on it.
Tortoises can eat it, it doesn't have a strong scent, and it would be grown mostly out of reach of the frog so it shouldn't be too much of a bother, but I'd like to be extra sure it's safe for my Pacman. 
It's scientific name is_ Thymus Serpyllum_, might be the same as Creeping Thyme.
Thanks! :Frog:

----------

